# AtmosFX's Current Sale Projections - expire next 5-6 days



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Since AtmosFX seems to be running sales on a weekly basis thought we could use this as a running thread to highlight the latest sale offerings.

Bone Chillers DVD has expired. Less than 1 day left on the WITCHING HOUR DVD, $10.

The new DVD offering is the MACABRE MANOR DVD. Victorian-themed period projections. Currently showing apx. 7 days, 22 hours left until it expires. $10. Here's a link to the Macabre Manor projections in general (which are also downloadable althought that format isn't on sale): https://atmosfx.com/collections/decorations/products/macabre-manor and here's a link to the Witching Hour projections as well: https://atmosfx.com/collections/decorations/products/witching-hour
You need to use the sale link to get the DVD version at the $10 sale price.









Sale


Special deals, discounts, and sales for our digital decorators. Check out the Ghostly Guardians Sale – get 50% off our favorite familial digital decorations through July 2, 2021.




atmosfx.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As of this post about 2 hours left for the Macabre Manor DVD sale. This week's new DVD is the Night Stalkers DVD. Same $10 sale price.









Sale


Special deals, discounts, and sales for our digital decorators. Check out the Ghostly Guardians Sale – get 50% off our favorite familial digital decorations through July 2, 2021.




atmosfx.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW didn't think to post this before but AtmosFX has a new projection out -- _Creepy Clowns_ and it looks r-e-a-l-l-y good and scary!! Very realistic and beautifully shot, costumed and acted. Creepy!!!!!









Creepy Clowns


The circus left town, but three strange clowns have stayed behind to amuse your neighborhood this Halloween. No matter where you project them, these wayward jesters will always surprise you with their mischievous pranks. The Creepy Clowns Digital Decoration even includes Art the Clown from the...




atmosfx.com





Some of these projections would definitely have some our neighborhood kids skipping my house


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like they have extended the sale on the Macabre Manor DVD btw, so now there are 2 DVDs listed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The AtmosFX sale area now has 3 products and some prices have changed: 

Night Stalkers DVD, $7.50 (expires in about 2 days), 
Macabre Manor DVD, $15 (expires in about 5 days), and
AtmosFX Sonic Stone 30W blue tooth speaker, $71.99 (expires in about 9 days).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well here's the latest on what's on sale:

The DVD is *Zombie Invasion!* - $7.50 ends in just over 4 days as of today

Also on sale are the:
*AtmosFX Sonic Stone*, 30 watts - 71.99 ends in just over 1 day from now
*Digital Decorating Kit Plus* - 191.99 ends in just over 8 days from now
*Digital Decorating Kit* - 103.99 ends in just over 8 days from now


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Update on this weeks's Sale items:

The featured DVD is: *Unliving Dead Portraits* - $7.50 ends in just over 6 days as of today

Digital Decorating Kit Plus - 191.99 ends in just over 3 days from now
Digital Decorating Kit - 103.99 ends in just over 3 days from now


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Lots of Window projection materials on sale this week. 









Sale


Special deals, discounts, and sales for our digital decorators. Check out the Ghostly Guardians Sale – get 50% off our favorite familial digital decorations through July 2, 2021.




atmosfx.com





Expiring soon is the DVD *Unliving Dead Portraits* - 7.50 ends in just under 2 days.

Now for the projection material sale: 

*Hollusion Projection Material* (create "hologram-illusion" effects - 5.5'x9') - 31.99 ends in just under 6 days
*Premium Window Projection Material XL* (frosted, flexible vinyl that sticks to your window glass through static cling - 3'x8') - 31.99 ends in just under 6 days
*Window Projection Material* (white semi translucent nylon - 4'x6') - 15.99 ends in just under 6 days
*Window Projection Material XL* (5.5' x 9') - 23.99 ends in just under 6 days


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

New Sale items posted. Many projection DVDs and now they've added some of them on SD card in digital format for your convenience with projectors that will accept the card. Here's the new list. BTW all of the projection materials have expired.

Jack-O-Lanern Jamboree - $10
Witching Hour - $10
Witching Hour SD card - $15
Macabre Manor - $10
Macabre Manor SD card - $15
Ghostly Apparitions - $10
Ghostly Apparitions SD card - $15
Phantasms DVD - $10
Bone Chillers - $10
Bone Chillers SD card - $15
Unliving Portraits - $7.50
Zombie Invasion! - $7.50
Night Stalkers - $7.50
Creepy Crawlies 2 - $5.00
Tricks and Treats - $5.00









Sale


Special deals, discounts, and sales for our digital decorators. Check out the Ghostly Guardians Sale – get 50% off our favorite familial digital decorations through July 2, 2021.




atmosfx.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

They also have added a new Ghostly Apparitions 2 to their projection collection.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw @Fbmachines post this free offer by AtmosFX/CNET for the Macabre Manor Family Unit: Family Unit 2 files download. Good deal! You need to go through the link on the CNET page and follow the directions. I downloaded mine today as well as a number of other people who did so. No idea on expiration, so don't wait if you want it.









Free Macabre Manor digital decoration clip


Hey everyone, long time lurker and first time poster. Haven’t seen this posted here yet but AtmosFX is giving away a free Macabre Manor scene through CNET’s Cheapskate site. https://www.cnet.com/news/raise-your-halloween-game-with-a-free-atmosfx-digital-decoration/ Not sure how long the promo...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------

